# Lighted knocks



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I was on another forum and came across some homemade lighted knocks. They are using Thill lighted bobber thinga ma jigs. Looks pretty simple. Wait til I show my brother in law. Mister, I can build anything with a booger guy. He just spent a small fortune for some the other day so we can do some piggy huntin here real soon. Anybody been making some already? Looks pretty simple. I'll be hittin Gander Mtn this evening. :doowapsta


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I have heard the homemade ones work, but, are more of a pain to build/use. They are definitely cheaper. The best ones I've heard of are the FireNocks. But, they are HIGH $$!! I've tried Lumenock and they basically suck. I haven't heard great things about the ones from G5 either. I want to find out more about the new ones that have come out by Carbon Express. Although, it sounds like they work on the same principle as Lumenocks. 

If I were going to buy some, with the info I have, I would buy the FireNocks. They are high, but, it's not like you lose them all the time. In fact, with a lighted nock, you are probably more like ly to find an arrow after a pass through, break off, or miss.

I shot 6 deer, 2 pigs and a some rabbits this year and only broke one arrow. And that one I recovered both the broadhead and the nock. So, it's kind of an investment. If they work, you can use them for many years.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I made some with the thill lights. It is a little work, but they worked really well. The only down side was that you plug up the arrow in the back and that keeps you from adding weight or weight tubes to the shaft. If you don't ever need to add weight, no problem.

My one tip, when going to Home Depot or wherever, take a shaft or part of one and find a dowl that fits in snuggly. Too small and it won't work and too big and you will doing some sanding. The quality control on dowls is apearantly the same as fast food drive throughs.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I guess I missed the part about the dowel rod. I assume it's to keep the light from falling into the arrow. Well, i said in the start of this post, just wanted to see someone's project and hear how it worked. I'm sure the store bought kind work real well but, just like everything else, someone had to experiment with it in order to get it to the store.


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

From what I have seen. Its more of a pain than its worth, and they don't work that good. I agree with Palerider.. Fireknocks are worth the price. We have tried em all (Tracer, G5, Luminok,& Fireknock) and fireknocks seem to be the best! Altough I wish they would go back to the magnetic type..


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

chickenkiller said:


> ........... fireknocks seem to be the best! Altough I wish they would go back to the magnetic type..


Why do you say that. I've heard people say they like the new inertia style better.


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

there are a pain to turn off in the field. You have to hit them three times on metal or concrete to shut them off. I don't like the idea of hitting plastic against anything! Plus its hard to find something to bang them on in the woods...


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Here is the step by step tutorial with pics.

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70865


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Thank's Soap.


----------

